# Woods RM59 mower w/quick hitch



## bjepple (Oct 23, 2004)

Today, I just bought a Woods RM59 mower for use on my Kubota BX2230. I have what I would call a standard type quick hitch on it and was wondering if anyone out there is able to use their rear mower on a quick hitch. Looking around these seem to be quite popular mowers over the years so surely someone has tried. I haven't even picked up the mower yet and won't get to till next week. But, the tractor is at the cabin and I won't be over there for a month. I was just wondering if I can take the mower right over the next time I go or if I will need to bring the hitch back off the tractor so I can fab up something. I'd rather not drag it over one weekend just to drag it right back.

Also, Woods shows a few different models (ie. RM59-1, RM59-2, etc.) but my label only said RM59. The serial number is 11652. Any idea what specific model this is? I'm assuming it's an RM59-1.

Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------

